# installing ddr3 ram on new mobo?



## mtb211

when I install the ram does it matter which sockets I put the ram?

I am install dual channel gskill ram, 2x2 for 4 gbs, do I install the ram in the first two slots or the first and third?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128400

thats my motherboard

thanks!

Matt


----------



## StrangleHold

Link doesnt work. Is it the P5NSLI?

If so you put them in either the black or Yellow slots


----------



## mtb211

its a gigabyte motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128400

this one should work


----------



## StrangleHold

Either the Blue or White as pairs. I would use the Blue unless you have a CPU cooler thats to close and you could move them to the White slots.


----------



## johnb35

Use the same color slots.

Stranglehold beat me to it.


----------



## mtb211

wow im glad i asked, i really was going to mix it up... how do you know for sure, I looked in the manual and I interperted them being installed white+blue , so blue will work?


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

mtb211 said:


> wow im glad i asked, i really was going to mix it up... how do you know for sure, I looked in the manual and I interperted them being installed white+blue , so blue will work?



Blue+blue or white+white, dual channel RAM works in pairs, so it only makes sense to put them in the color pairs


----------



## johnb35

You can use both white or both blue if you have 2 memory sticks.  If you have 4 then populate all 4 slots.


----------



## mtb211

sweet, the parts are delivered, i will be able to install this when i get home 

I hope i dont have to troubleshoot at all, I do not have a floppy drive and when I install my cdrom, the IDE connector goes in primary slot right? or is it secondary, i always forget and pick the wrong one and my cdrom wont work


----------



## johnb35

The motherboard you linked to on newegg only has 1 ide connector.  Most newer motherboards will only have 1 IDE connector these days.


----------



## smoothforprez

thats weird because when i matched them up by color the computer didnt turn on but when i mismatched the colors it did


----------



## mtb211

o okay, well i guess that sucks if you want a floppy... I also have a sata power supply, just install the sata power for the cdrom , can i use another sata cord to go from the cd rom to the motherboard and forget the whole IDE?

for the hard drive I can just use sata power and the sata cord also correct?

sorry for all the questions, you guys seem to know everything that im worrying about before i even get home


----------



## johnb35

If you bought IDE roms then you will have to use IDE cables and 4pin molex power connectors.


----------



## StrangleHold

smoothforprez said:


> thats weird because when i matched them up by color the computer didnt turn on but when i mismatched the colors it did


I just looked the manual up and it said for two sticks use slots DDR3-1 and DDR3-3 slots, which would be the two white slots.


----------



## smoothforprez

StrangleHold said:


> I just looked the manual up and it said for two sticks use slots DDR3-1 and DDR3-3 slots, which would be the two white slots.



cool i just switched them to both white ones and it did boot up, but it wont boot if you install on both the blue ones.  Is there going to be any difference now than when i mismatched them?


----------



## Jamin43

Your MOBO manual has all the details as to where to plug in RAM for single and dual channel mode.


----------

